# Lake Houser or Backwoods ATV park



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking to go camping/riding this weekend. Anyone been to either of these parks lately? I have not been to Lake Houser since i raced there last, in 2008. Never been to Backwoods...anyone in the N.C. - S.C. area riding this weekend?


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Went to Backwoods this past weekend. Lots of water, hard bottom mud. Kids had a blast.Park was just to small for me. Nice camping, groomed roads and parking...trails were just short.. was a 15ish acre play pit, water, mud, hills.


----------

